# How to photoshop realistic bodily fluids?



## Renaissance-X (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi im in need of some help. I have a pic with a lot of naughty sticky spooge in it, but im not sure how to color it to make it look realistic. Ive tried in the past and never been happy with how it looked, so i was wondering if anyone knew a better way? 
Please help, thanks!


----------



## Deo (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: How to photoshop realistic cum?*

This is a PG forum. This is not welcome here. >:[


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: How to photoshop realistic cum?*

Even if this was a subject I wanted to touch upon, you have not provided nearly enough information for anyone to be able to help.

We have no idea what kind of medium or tools you're using, for starters.

EDIT: oh wow, derp, I didn't even read the title properly. Regardless, no, this is a bad thread.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: How to photoshop realistic cum?*

Why don't you try photo reference :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure why this thread is closed. Yes I know people hate the porn aspect, but it's a legitimate question. Do we tell people how not to draw gore if they're drawing zombies because we hate guts?

We can discuss this without it being visually NSFW. However, think carefully on your words in the title next time. It just looks like sex spam so I changed it. 

Although Aden's post has truth to it it needs to be elaborated.

Like with any art, everyone keeps looking for some Photoshop trickery. Yes there are tricks but you really should learn how to paint. 

You need to learn what to look for.
Is the item opaque? Is it metallic? Is it liquid?
When you look at those things, you need to study the properties of that and apply it to painting.
If something is liquid, what kind of edges does it have? How do colors react in this case. Is it really white, or is it reflecting other colors?


----------



## Renaissance-X (Jun 21, 2011)

....well that was unexpected. An uproar about porn on a furry site full of porn? I think my brain just melted out of my ears.

Anyway, i didnt mean to cause trouble i was just asking and considering the medium and the fandom i didnt think twice about the title header.


----------



## Renaissance-X (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: How to photoshop realistic cum?*



Aden said:


> Why don't you try photo reference :V


 Well..yeah that kinda goes without saying, the tricky part is knowing how to use which tools to get the desired effect.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: How to photoshop realistic cum?*



Renaissance-X said:


> Well..yeah that kinda goes without saying, the tricky part is knowing how to use which tools to get the desired effect.


 
If you used color pencils, does this matter?

No. Photoshop is just a tool, but you need to know the properties of what you're drawing. Just because there's filter superdickery, if you don't know how to draw it will show. The filters are just shortcuts to get there. 

You need to look at the edges and properties of what you're drawing, which yes, means reference.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 21, 2011)

If you're having difficulty getting it to look photorealistic, a workaround is to take a printout of the WIP, then masturbate.  Ejaculate right where the spooge needs to be in the picture.  Then you just scan it back in!


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If you're having difficulty getting it to look photorealistic, a workaround is to take a printout of the WIP, then masturbate.  Ejaculate right where the spooge needs to be in the picture.  Then you just scan it back in!


 
So avant-garde!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If you're having difficulty getting it to look photorealistic, a workaround is to take a printout of the WIP, then masturbate.  Ejaculate right where the spooge needs to be in the picture.  Then you just scan it back in!


 
This opens up a lot of potential for scat art.

Anyway, op, white squiggles never fail.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2011)

Just because we're talking about jizz, doesn't entitle you all to be dicks. Keep it on topic.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 21, 2011)

Really really NSFW ---> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4559779/

I think this is what you are looking for OP.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 22, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just because we're talking about jizz, doesn't entitle you all to be dicks. Keep it on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Oh Arshes._


----------



## Renaissance-X (Jun 22, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Really really NSFW ---> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4559779/
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for OP.



Ah thank you, this should help. Glad someone was helpful.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2011)

Renaissance-X said:


> Ah thank you, this should help. Glad someone was helpful.


 
..... gee thanks.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 22, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> ..... gee thanks.



(looks at the referenced entry)

Well, up to that point, all the (valid) advice the OP was given amounted to "study the interaction between light and fluids and you'll figure it out".

OTOH, the linked pic was an actual tutorial intended to explain that interaction (albeit for _one_ particular fluid) _and_ how to use one particular tool to achieve it.

Artistically bankrupt (cheating) in the big picture? Possibly--but it got the "job" done.

---PCJ


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> ..... gee thanks.


 
Why develop an ear for writing music when you can just read off the tabs to a Green Day song and rearrange the chords? duuhhh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2011)

RailRide said:


> (looks at the referenced entry)
> 
> Well, up to that point, all the (valid) advice the OP was given amounted to "study the interaction between light and fluids and you'll figure it out".
> 
> ...


 
Which doesn't explain lighting conditions, just an overall "hey look it's going down this way, just draw an outline"....

Sorry it's not getting the "job done". Only gets it done in that one tutorial.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 22, 2011)

I knew that the tutorial is what the op wanted.  I know you don't like formulaic anything Arshes Nei but I was just trying to help. Would you prefer that I not give that link at all?


----------



## Zydala (Jun 22, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Would you prefer that I not give that link at all?


 
I think it's the fact that the OP implied that arshes' advice held no value whatsoever, by saying "oh FINALLY someone helped me"

it's their attitude, not you


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2011)

Right, my beef was not with Ilaysa but the OP's attitude. It's not like this forum has some death sentence if the person wants elaboration.

The method I was talking about was just a small part that actually has more applicable knowledge to more formats of painting digitally and traditionally.

In addition it was especially irksome since I was the one who unlocked the topic to answer the question. No help?


----------



## Jw (Jun 22, 2011)

If you're not willing to put in the effort to do something right, you might as well pack up and go home because you're killing your own flexibility and artistic expression. Regardless of whatever topic it is. It's the reason why I hate Chris Hart books (or any other "YOU CAN DRAW *BLANK*" books) with a passion and why tutorials so often get it SO DAMNED WRONG. It's not the only way to do something. Every situation is a new problem and may need a unique solution.

There is no one way to do something. 

There are many ways to solve the same problem.

If you always use shortcuts in your work, then it will look like you used shortcuts in your work. But hey, what do you care as long as you get paid, right?


----------



## Thaily (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: Tutorial
That's a lot of fucking filters for something you could easily draw in by hand, which would give you more control over the end result too.



Jw said:


> IIt's the reason why I hate Chris Hart books (or any other "YOU CAN DRAW *BLANK*" books) with a passion


 
I just hate Christoper Hart books because he's a fucking hack; any good art in those books is made by artists when he does the actual "how to" bits even though (short of marketing) he has no fucking clue what he's doing.

That said, I thought it was a given that tutorials just present _one_ way of doing X and that it's usefulness is to be determined by each individual viewer.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Really really NSFW ---> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4559779/
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for OP.


 
A problem I have w/ that tutorial is how many "streams" there are. Cum doesn't flow like that.

This is how I personally colour cum.
http://i55.tinypic.com/25sc26f.png


----------



## Jw (Jun 23, 2011)

Thaily said:


> That said, I thought it was a given that tutorials just present _one_ way of doing X and that it's usefulness is to be determined by each individual viewer.


 
They do-- you can't possibly show ALL the ways something is done. However,some of the better tutorials reveals there are multiple ways you can take something and DO NOT INSIST this is the one and only way to do it. The "how to draw" books are guilty of this-- a set pathway you must follow to get to your destination. Overall the better tuts show flexibility while the worse ones "lock" you into their one way. 

And inherently, tuts are short and may imply you already have some knowledge you may or may not have. That's anther point as to why they're tricky.


----------



## Renaissance-X (Jun 23, 2011)

Jesus christ everyone will you calm down!? Seriously is all this drama warranted? 
All i wanted was a quick tutorial on how to color cum properly since i was unhappy with my own method. 
I wanted a quick and simple, visual tutorial that explained everything clearly, as it wasnt something i wanted to spend hours on learning. 
It was just cum afterall, not looking to create some magical piece of contemporary art here and i looked everywhere for a tut and couldnt find one. 
Trust me coming here to ask was my last choice as i dont like to bother people with such stupid things, but seeing as these forums are part of a site home to some of the sickest shit on the planet artistically, i didnt think asking a simple request like how to color some cum would cause such a stir. 
I wasnt looking to learn some deep philosophy about art, or a million ways to do one thing, ffs its just cum!
Arshes, sorry if my post sounded like i was ignoring you however you didnt really offer me any help as i did already know all that. 
Like i said i just wanted to figure out a better way to use the tools i have a my disposal, a simple lazy solution was all i wanted and your suggestions did not offer that. 
Yes i know how cum looks. yes i know how to look at lighting and how it works on semi transparent liquids and yes i understand fluid dynamics, but none of that helps when you barely know how to use photoshop and all its tools to get the result you want hence why i wanted something like that tutorial which was posted.
As for unlocking the thread...well personally i dont know why it was locked in the first place given the site these forums are connected to, but alas there are many things in the furry fandom that make zero fucking sense so i guess i was wrong to think logic would protect my thread from the negativity it gained.
Thanks for unlocking it, but it really didnt deserve to get locked in the first place if you ask me.
Again, all i wanted was a quick and simple solution on how to color cum more realistically than how i was doing it. I got my answer, would have been nice if there were a few more helpful ones but i digress.
It was just cum.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Renaissance-X said:


> Jesus christ everyone will you calm down!? Seriously is all this drama warranted?
> All i wanted was a quick tutorial on how to color cum properly since i was unhappy with my own method.
> ...
> 
> and a bunch of excuses that says user doesn't know much about art but says "I know this"



Sorry, but that was really silly.

If you know this, then you wouldn't ask for a simple and quick solution.

Barely knowing how to use photoshop is pretty sad. Sounds more like you don't know how to draw period. Learn how to draw and stop blaming Photoshop.


----------



## Renaissance-X (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Sorry, but that was really silly.
> 
> If you know this, then you wouldn't ask for a simple and quick solution.
> 
> Barely knowing how to use photoshop is pretty sad. Sounds more like you don't know how to draw period. Learn how to draw and stop blaming Photoshop.



Why do you resort to petty, and pathetic insults? Screw you. I know how to draw, im just not some know-it-all photoshop ninja.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Renaissance-X said:


> Why do you resort to petty, and pathetic insults? Screw you. I know how to draw, im just not some know-it-all photoshop ninja.


 
Sure you do...that's why you're blaming Photoshop.

I don't understand why you think Photoshop is the problem. You say I'm being petty, but I'm pointing out that you're not correct that photoshop is the reason for your problem.

Layers for example are a tool. I don't necessarily need layers to draw. I don't need 20 layers when I sketch traditionally nor when I paint. Photoshop is no different.

Whether I need multiply mode or colorize mode - I don't I know these modes only help me out if I have to save time. They're still not necessary for me.

Now I said earlier you need to pay attention to edges. Why is that?
http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=51913

If you know the properties of what you're going to draw, you're going to know what is the appropriate edge for the object. Is it a firm edge, soft edge, hard edge.

That goes well into the coloring, as to what properties are the object. Is the object you're drawing opaque or semi transparent. What is the mass and how do those properties react to light. 

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107217

You asked for REALISTIC you need to look at real items and put this together. So look at real objects.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 23, 2011)

To be fair to some of the people who have given you criticism OP if your problem is that you don't know how to use photoshop then the solution is not a specific instructions on how to do cum but rather you should be asking for resources on how to use photoshop in general.


----------



## Aaros (Jun 23, 2011)

Renaissance-X said:


> Jesus christ everyone will you calm down!? Seriously is all this drama warranted?


I think you should probably take your own advice there...


> Trust me coming here to ask was my last choice as i dont like to bother people with such stupid things, but seeing as these forums are part of a site home to some of the sickest shit on the planet artistically, i didnt think asking a simple request like how to color some cum would cause such a stir.
> ...
> As for unlocking the thread...well personally i dont know why it was locked in the first place given the site these forums are connected to, but alas there are many things in the furry fandom that make zero fucking sense so i guess i was wrong to think logic would protect my thread from the negativity it gained.


the forums are definitely a different site from the main site. Don't just assume that because the furry fandom has sick art in it that EVERYWHERE you go in the fandom the furs will be into the porn. not even everyone _on_ the mainsite would welcome this stuff. So don't expect that just because it's part of the fandom or part of furaffinity your openness about furry porn will be well-received.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread is reminding me of this: http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=223223


----------

